# Husbands porn addiction



## 001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi everybody,
the situation that I'm living is a bit strange and I would like to hear your thoughts and advices.
I am married with an older man, he is 65 and I'm 26. We are married for 4 years.
The second time I came to his home (when we were dating somehow) I found that he was very much into porn, in an incredible way! ...I mean, going through all the history of his computer in the last days and was full of all kind of porn websites (specially young russian girls)
I had also found during our first time living together that he was a member in different websites looking for sexual partners and he was always sending messages to young girls, saying the things I have thought they were cute cause he was saying those to me as well. I never knew or found out if he ever met any in real life, or if he had any encounter with any other member of those websites. He was also looking extensively for escorts in the places where he was traveling and living.
I let this pass, cause I thought he was just alone and perhaps this is what men do when they are alone, without a partner.
As soon as I started to asking him questions related to this "hobby" he started lying.
Now, 4 years later, I am still young and attractive....and I found out that he started, for how long nobody knows, to look again for escorts in our city, sexual partners in websites and an amount of porn he cannot even hide.
I have been worried about the fact that he is so interested in this things, the fact of looking for escorts and making a very detail research about their prices, locations and everything...I got worried about him having sex with prostitutes and then coming home and pushing me to have sex with him.
Our sexual life is terrible, I guess he is frustrated cause he didn't still understood me, in all this years of marriage and living together, how to please me in bed. And no kidding, I never had an orgasm with him during intercourse, just with vibrators or other kind of stimulation.
I am patiente and still here with him, but now besides having such a frustrating kind of sex life he is adding to this this incontrollable hobby of porn and escorts.
I am disgusted and worried. For understanding his behaviour I had installed a keylogger in his computer....and I just saw that he has been spending all the morning (he is in vacation at home and I'm studying at the institute) from 9am to 1.30pm in porn websites looking for videos and all kind of stuff.
If he would be so in need of sex, why looking for all this kind of things having an attractive girl as a wife. I don't understand. I am worried because this seems to be more than a hobby, more than curiosity....
I cannot see him anymore with the same eyes, I don't want him to see me naked and I don't want to look sexually attractive to him cause what he has in his mind and what he wants me to do during sex is not me, is not love...at least that's what I feel.
what do you think about this?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

There's so much wrong with your situation that I don't know where to start. You could try counseling, but don't go getting pregnant in the meantime.

Btw, I'd bet my next paycheck he's cheating on you. It's not the porn I'd be worried about right now; it's the hookers and STDs.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with the cheating. Hiring escorts is the same as hiring a prostitute. Escort is just another name as a prostitute. 

Your husband sounds like he is a serial cheater and has a sex addiction. Hiring escorts and looking at porn are two different things. Excessive porn is wrong, especially if it interferes with your own sex life. Hiring escorts is even worse, that's down right cheating.

I'm very sorry.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

A few questions, first...How did you two meet? What attracted you to a man old enough to be your grandfather? Are you really surprised that this isn't working?

A 65 year old man married to a 26 year old and messing with escorts? Surely his heart will give out soon, and all you'll have to worry about is how to spend the insurance money...


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

IMO a 65 year old and 26 year old have nothing in common, zero! 

How did he meet you? If you knew of his porn before marriage, you married him why? In hopes he would change? He is 65 and set in his ways, he is not likely to change. If this is something he did before marriage he will not stop it now.

Your best bet, present him with divorce papers and be on your way. You are young, be with someone around your age that you have more things in common with. Let him continue doing what he is doing, because married or not its likely what he will do. You are to young to married with this kind of mess. Go out and enjoy your life.


----------



## 001 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, I know that our relationship might sound a bit strange due to our age difference. We've met in a design conference (both of us are in the design world) I was attending the conference and he was the keynote speaker of it. I admired him and when we've got together everything was like a dream for me, he was the dream man I have been waiting for....I loved him like I never did before. I come from a small town in France and he lives from Germany (but he isn't german), I left all my life behind just to moved with him and to live with him. I did for him so many things I never thought I would do. It was love for sure, and I felt the same from his side, until he founded a great company and things starting to get strange...like jealousy without reasons and so on. Now, when I think about leaving him sounds kind of difficult as well. I work for him, I study now because of him, I have no close friends where I live....well, this is not the real problem, but what I'm feeling now.
For sure the idea of having kids is the last thing I would think about. And , when I saw all his porn "hobby" before we got married, I thought he was just lonely and he probably won't get into it by being with me as a girlfriend and later as a wife....
I do appreciate your comments, thank you!


----------

